# pet insurance



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everybody,
I am moving to the algarve and am wondering about taking out pet insurance for my doggies, is it worth it or are vet fees not too expensive?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Most people don't bother because vet fees here are so cheap. 

To give you a idea of price we've just got 2 goats & had the vet come to the house to check them over...... 2 vets gave them a full check over, inoculations & wormer which took about 45 minutes & cost was €17. 50.

Then we had them both come back to castrate the billy which took about an hour....... they knocked him out did the full surgical procedure, jabbed him with antibiotic & painkiller & left us with enough of those for 2 further days all for €50.


----------



## domy (Jan 28, 2018)

whow that is amazing, thank you so much for the info


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Ibex in Almancil have specific pet policies (in English) if you still need to get a quote


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Pet insurance with Millennium bank is €9.99 per animal, But be warned it cover up to €2500 a year but with each incident on up to €500.

Saying that the cost of a cruciate ligament operation for my boxer was €800 and that included ALL medication and follow ups. Cost in the UK anything up to £5000!!!


----------

